# 2nd puppy



## wswalt (Dec 19, 2008)

Let me know if you think it's too crazy to have two puppies at once. I have never had two pups at the same time so I don't know. If you have experience or advice let me know. Thanks


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I have two that are nine months.They are brothers.Keep in mind that your food bill will double.If you think one is a handfull then dont do it. If you have to question yourself then think twice.If you dont have enough time and energy for twice the dog that you already have then think again.If you have the time and love and are financeally prepared for the extra expenses then what are you waiting for. Go get that dog its more than likely a good idea if it is what you really want.do not do it for the other dog or help place the dog foster it until it can be placed to the right home


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

We got our second vizla when our first was about 10 months old. You do go through food alot faster and the poop you have to scoop is insane but I love having the two dogs. They both do require attention but they are great playmates for eachother. Dog training can be a bit more difficult because our first dog who was great didn't think it fair that she would have to stay while the new pup who was still learning didn't. So that in itself was a bit of a challenge but vizsla's are very affectionate and loving. Even though they may be double the trouble they definetly give off double the love. I love that my dogs have a playmate in one another. Some of the entertaining they can do among themselves. It is a big commitment to take on another dog but if your ready for it you will love the results.


----------

